# New To Me 27” Gillo GT



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Looks just like mine! Purple with white limbs. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I've really enjoyed mine.


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

Mine is green. I am still adjusting to the weight, and I watched some videos to figure out how the limb sleeve system and pocket adjustments work. Italian craftsmanship and design!


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

The GT is a real shooter, man.

I was skeptical when it came out but now that I have mine I'm never going back to my other ones.


----------



## fingers81 (Apr 18, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Looks just like mine! Purple with white limbs. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I've really enjoyed mine.


They’re Gillo Q2 limbs


----------



## Windsor (Oct 5, 2012)

Purple 27" GT here as well! Agree, totally different shot feel than my 25" riser. Really enjoy shooting it.


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

Mine is 25 inch to fit my body geometry. I am a beginning to intermediate archer.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Skeptix_907 said:


> The GT is a real shooter, man.
> 
> I was skeptical when it came out but now that I have mine I'm never going back to my other ones.


Same. It took me a while to adjust from the G1, but I really enjoy shooting the GT now. Reminds me a lot of my old TR-7, which I used to shoot all my PB outdoor scores.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

fingers81 said:


> They’re Gillo Q2 limbs


Still waiting to get my hands on some of those limbs. But in the meantime, my Samick Masters Max are doing just swell. The Q2's will have a tall order to outdo those Samicks.


----------



## josh_gml (Jun 21, 2019)

limbwalker said:


> Still waiting to get my hands on some of those limbs. But in the meantime, my Samick Masters Max are doing just swell. The Q2's will have a tall order to outdo those Samicks.


wanna share a picture of that masters max setup your running atm?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

josh_gml said:


> wanna share a picture of that masters max setup your running atm?


Well... I finally got my hands on a pair of Gillo GTL 88 limbs.  So that's what my GT 27 is wearing now. The Masters Max just got fitted to my G1 27 about 4 minutes ago.


----------



## h00fhearted (Dec 29, 2018)

What about this 72” monster with W&W ones. Pretty cool and fun to use .


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am interested in this riser but not for barebow. Is this riser suitable for Olympic recurve? Is it heavy? Thanks. Hope Gallo build a purpose Olympic riser with the adjustable limb pockets.


----------



## BuzzMA (Jan 11, 2010)

Best archery decision I've made to date with a 31 3/4" DL was switching to a 27" riser.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

maxpowerpc2000 said:


> I am interested in this riser but not for barebow. Is this riser suitable for Olympic recurve? Is it heavy? Thanks. Hope Gallo build a purpose Olympic riser with the adjustable limb pockets.


All of Gillo's risers work equally well as barebow or recurve risers. I have shot my G1's and GT both ways and they are great. The G1 is stiffer and the GT shoots a little softer, so you have choices. The geometry is the same and weight and balance are the same but the GT has more range of adjustment in the limb pockets.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

It’s funny to me that people think the inclusion of barebow features (basically just a weight system other than a hunk of steel or brass in the stabilizer bushings) makes people think a bow isn’t suitable for Oly (although no one thinks this about the Xceed).


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FerrumVeritas said:


> It’s funny to me that people think the inclusion of barebow features (basically just a weight system other than a hunk of steel or brass in the stabilizer bushings) makes people think a bow isn’t suitable for Oly (although no one thinks this about the Xceed).


I agree. There are some purpose-built barebow risers that "could" be used as Olympic rigs (the Spig Club comes to mind) but probably shouldn't be. I tried shooting a Spig Club as an OR years ago, and that was just too heavy. It didn't shoot well for me. Maybe there are others, but yea, very few manufacturers are willing to make a "barebow only" riser because the market is still very small. Best bet is to do what Gillo is doing - appeal to the barebow archers with risers that are easily adapted to barebow needs, but without sacrificing their use as legitimate OR risers.

Frankly, the G1 is one of my favorite OR risers of all time. It reminds me of my old Axis with it's stiffness. It's just a very solid riser. And I won three national championship titles with it as a barebow rig, so it's plenty capable there. I also won a national (and hemisphere) title and set a national record (indoor) with the GT as an Olympic riser. No flies on that one either.

Most folks will prefer the softer shooting GT riser and the fact that it has so much adjustment will save people on limbs. For outdoor recurve, the G1 is my choice but indoors I may shoot the GT as an OR rig. Paired with the GTL 88 limbs, my 27" GT is killing it as a barebow rig right now - shooting little lasers at 50 meters. I can see now why people like those limbs for barebow.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Exactly. I don’t think I’d use a CD riser for Oly, for example. But the GT has at least one feature that is specifically for Oly (offset stab bushing, just like the G1).


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FerrumVeritas said:


> Exactly. I don’t think I’d use a CD riser for Oly, for example. But the GT has at least one feature that is specifically for Oly (offset stab bushing, just like the G1).


Glen Thomas has done okay with his CD riser. It's ugly as hell, but you can't say they can't shoot. LOL


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> Glen Thomas has done okay with his CD riser. It's ugly as hell, but you can't say they can't shoot. LOL


Wait, someone actually uses the CD riser for OR? Learn something new everyday...

I sure love the heck out of my Gillo GT 27. Now if only a used 27" G1 comes along...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Boomer2094 said:


> Wait, someone actually uses the CD riser for OR? Learn something new everyday...
> 
> I sure love the heck out of my Gillo GT 27. Now if only a used 27" G1 comes along...


I think most folks who own a 27" G1 are holding on to them.


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

I know, it's a shame, because they are such a sweet shooting riser for Barebow...

Which Gillo riser, if any, replaces the G1?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Boomer2094 said:


> I know, it's a shame, because they are such a sweet shooting riser for Barebow...
> 
> Which Gillo riser, if any, replaces the G1?


Not sure one needs to. The G1's are still available.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Boomer2094 said:


> I know, it's a shame, because they are such a sweet shooting riser for Barebow...
> 
> Which Gillo riser, if any, replaces the G1?


In theory the GT or GQ. In practice those just expand the lineup (GQ more Oly focused, I suppose).


----------



## foxtrot9 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures of the GT riser. I was looking for a new riser, thought I had settled on getting a W&W ATF-X but from your impressions, I'm starting to like the Gillo GT as well. Oh boy, can't decide.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

FerrumVeritas said:


> In theory the GT or GQ. In practice those just expand the lineup (GQ more Oly focused, I suppose).


G1 has been designed as an evolution of the Best Zenit Michele used in London 2012 and for many years before then, down to the 2001 597 Indoor World Record.. Best Archery by themselves developed the Zenith to the Mercury 1 (2004) and the Mercury 2 that Mauro Nespoli used in London. I give all credits to my friend Giulio Diolaiti to have sorted out the perfect balanced design of the Zenit, and as it is very very difficult to beat perfection, geometry of all Gillo 25 risers is still exactly the same as original Zenit. Best Archery still makes the Zenit, while Mercury has been dropped (its small changes to geometry did not pay ). So, Zenit is around since 21 years already, and G1 25 by himself is 7 years old. It should mean something.
G1-27 has nothing to do with G1-25 in geometry but is exactly the same as Bernardini Luxor 27 I designed in 2007. Its special asymmetric geometry was immediately successful so again, why change? Anyhow, soon or later, the G1-25 will join the Walhalla of the legendary risers like Yamaha Ytsl, Hoyt TD1, Wing, Nishizawa 2880. Not soon, definitely.


.


----------



## Glocker99 (Feb 13, 2010)

What do you think of Gillo G2K as a beginning riser, Alternativess has some Grade B on sale for $211. This would be a just for fun barebow and maybe Olympic setup.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

I think for the majority of recreational archers, who won’t go over 40#, then it’s a great choice


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Yesterday, European 3D Mix teams Gold final in Slovenia has seen Italy (Gold) against Russia (Silver). I have been quite surprised to see that the Russian man was shooting a... Luxor 27 ...


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

fingers81 said:


> I just received my first ILF riser it’s a 27” Gillo GT with medium 36# limbs that I purchased from a fellow AT member. I put the limbs on and took the spring style arrow test off my old riser and shot in the back yard. It is a totally different feeling than my old bow. I Love It
> View attachment 7432851
> View attachment 7432852


Looks like your old bow is a Quinn Stallion? Fun bow to shoot 3-D's with or hunt with. No comparison to the GT though. I really like my 27" GT and as soon as elk hunting season is over, I will resume shooting mine.

Still wish I could find an old Quinn Comet XL for nolstalgic reasons...


----------

